# 338 Lapua or 300 RUM



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Which would you prefer and why for long range shootin. I have a 300 RUM and a buddy has a 338 Lapua. We have both shot the same yardages and killed at long range. Shooting on the ranges we have not seen much difference.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

For cost of ammo alone, I would use the 300 RUM.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Which would you prefer and why for long range drivin. I have a Ford and a buddy has a Chevy. We both drive the same distant to work and both make it there every day. Drivin on the road we have not seen much difference.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For long range competition shooting the edge will go to the .338 just about every time. For hunting there wouldn't be that much difference. As far as cost both will put you into the poor house fairly quick if you don't reload and then if you do reload it will just take a little while longer to get you there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Get both.

Guy can never have enough guns.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Get the 338 Lapua if you reload.
Last year I bought 338 Lapua brass and it cost $250 for 100 pieces, (my 6.5x284 cost the same). However, I get 16 high-pressure firings out of each case with loads that approach the velocities of my Edge. I only get 3-6 out of my Edge and RUM with remington brass. If you shoot a 338 you get to shoot the incredible, high BC, 300 Sierra MKs. Nothing in .308 caliber can compare to the 300gr Sierra longrange king. 

Get the 300 RUM if you don't reload.
If you have to buy your ammo then the 300 RUM is really the only way to go. 

A 338 Edge would be a better choice.
If your looking for a new longrange gun, the 338 Edge gets the vote....by a long shot!!, (pun intended).


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Get both.
> 
> Guy can never have enough guns.


Would love to have both but can only afford to shoot one at this price. The only downfall IMO to the 338 that I have been around is, that its pretty heavy to pack around.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

338 RUM, Problem Solved!


----------

